
Effort to 'barter' a US resident to convince Turkey to ramp down Khashoggi probe - ThrowMeDown01
https://www.businessinsider.de/trump-fethullah-gulen-turkey-khashoggi-experts-stunned-2018-11
======
nutcracker46
It is a terrible thing for a government to do, but not surprising for Trump.
The message is: values don't matter as much as interests, and anyone can be
bought or sold if the price is right.

Just burn the Constitution's preamble and piss on the ashes.

------
ThrowMeDown01
Original title was too long, HN asked me to trim it, so I cut beginning and
end.

Actual title:

> Trump administration's reported effort to 'barter' a US resident to convince
> Turkey to ramp down Khashoggi probe stuns foreign-policy veterans

